# CF members who disappeared.



## chris the merc (12 May 2008)

Hello, I am compiling lits of all mysterious disappearances involving CF members. If you know of any CF (current or former) members who have disappeared, please contribute.

1.) Robert Plewes

Plewes was last seen in Toronto, Canada on June 30, 1984. He headed north in the family truck that July 1 holiday weekend and disappeared. It is unknown if he was alone or if someone else was with him. His father's pick-up truck was found abandoned outside of the west gate of Algonquin Park. 
Robert had taken few clothes, just a bit of survival gear, including knives, compass, field glasses, two guns and little, if any, food. 
About all the follow-up investigation turned up was that Robert had filled the truck with gasoline, using a credit card, at the service station the family regularly uses. 
Before he went missing he worked as a landscape gardener and was a member of the Royal Regiment of Canada. He is described as quiet and mild-mannered.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (12 May 2008)

Do you have a reason to believe there is something nefarious about these disappearances? Was this member still in when he disappeared? Have you ever considered this member or former member may just want to be left alone?

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------



## MedTechStudent (12 May 2008)

After reading Into The Wild by Jon Krakauer, Rob Plewes thought "hell yes" and left for the park.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 May 2008)

I may have a lead for you....

http://www.evansanddoherty.com/guestbook.htm

_it is good to be here and alive cheers
robert plewes <robertplewes@hotmail.com>
meaford, on canada - Monday, March 31, 2003 at 21:20:55 (AST) _  

dileas

tess


----------



## Haggis (12 May 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I may have a lead for you....
> 
> http://www.evansanddoherty.com/guestbook.htm
> 
> ...



WOW!  Ain't Google grand, chris the merc?


----------



## chris the merc (12 May 2008)

Do you have a reason to believe there is something nefarious about these disappearances? 

Some of my fellow mercenaries, detectives, and fans do. Look, they are just interested in missing persons cases, ok?
Was this member still in when he disappeared?

yes.

 Have you ever considered this member or former member may just want to be left alone?

The doenetwork has the answer to that.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 May 2008)

I once heard a rumour about a guy from the same regiment who dispeared to become a Merc....apperently his dog tags were found in Central America or something....

Is this the same guy?

Wow I feel like Mulder,

dileas

tess


----------



## chris the merc (12 May 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I once heard a rumour about a guy from the same regiment who dispeared to become a Merc....apperently his dog tags were found in Central America or something....
> 
> Is this the same guy?
> 
> ...



I don't think so. I think you are thinking about Richard Calvin Cox, a west point student.

BTW, what would the release series of a missing person be?

the MP's should have a unit just for that.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 May 2008)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> 1.) Some of my fellow mercenaries, detectives, and fans do. .



Listen up lad, ..........you're on a very short leash.
Army.ca Staff


----------



## dapaterson (12 May 2008)

You may find this link useful

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tin_foil_hat


----------



## chris the merc (12 May 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Listen up lad, ..........you're on a very short leash.
> Army.ca Staff



What did I do wrong, retard?

I just answered a question.

No wonder Toobis is so mad at the military.


----------



## Remius (12 May 2008)

Goodbye Chris.


----------



## J.J (12 May 2008)

You were entertaining....I am curious at what warning level the moderators will place you at? ;D

My guess is that you will get C & P, _but _ you did insult Bruce's intellect so  that may earn you a Ban.

 I guess time will only tell.....


----------



## chris the merc (12 May 2008)

WR said:
			
		

> You were entertaining....I am curious at what warning level the moderators will place you at? ;D
> 
> My guess is that you will get C & P, _but _ you did insult Bruce's intellect so  that may earn you a Ban.
> 
> I guess time will only tell.....



Well, I was mad. I am mad at everything, OKAY!!!!!?


----------



## chris the merc (12 May 2008)

Haggis said:
			
		

> WOW!  Ain't Google grand, chris the merc?



That could be a different Robert plewes.


----------



## Remius (12 May 2008)

You might want to get a grip on the anger thing.  No one's against you here.  You're just setting yourself up.


----------



## Haggis (12 May 2008)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> That could be a different Robert plewes.



Well, could be.  But given the text of his post and the geographic proximities of his last known and stated locations (Meaford ain't all that far from either Toronto or Algonquin Park) it's probable that it's him.  Add to that that Plewes isn't all that common a surname and the odds drop dramatically.

But a detective would've picked up on that, correct?


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 May 2008)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> I don't think so. I think you are thinking about Richard Calvin Cox, a west point student.
> 
> BTW, what would the release series of a missing person be?
> 
> the MP's should have a unit just for that.



No No,

Same time period as your querry, same country and Regiment.....

Not the 50 or the US..... I wasn't born then....


dileas

tess


----------



## chris the merc (12 May 2008)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Well, could be.  But given the text of his post and the geographic proximities of his last known and stated locations (Meaford ain't all that far from either Algonquin Park) it's probable that it's him.  Add to that that Plewes isn't all that common a surname and the odds drop dramatically.
> 
> But a detective would've picked up on that, correct?



Ever heard of the doenetwork? Their website is here; www.doenetwork.org

If that is HIM, the doenetwork would say that he is found. But, it doesn't.


----------



## George Wallace (12 May 2008)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> Do you have a reason to believe there is something nefarious about these disappearances?
> 
> Some of my fellow mercenaries, detectives, and fans do. Look, they are just interested in missing persons cases, ok?
> Was this member still in when he disappeared?
> ...






			
				chris the merc said:
			
		

> Well, I was mad. I am mad at everything, OKAY!!!!!?



Please!  After reading your very first post on this site, don't allude to being a Merc.  

I am sure that when you started quoting yourself, you did go mad.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 May 2008)

Hey Chris,

I went to that link but can not find the Plewes case...

He disapeared from there too man!

This is getting spooky!  

dileas

tess


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (12 May 2008)

I went missing once....crap!!!  I hate it when that happens! :


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 May 2008)

I'm still missing  ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 May 2008)

We couldn't even find the Somalia war diary when we put everyone on the case.


----------



## chris the merc (12 May 2008)

www.doenetwork.org/cases/1118dmon.html


----------



## Fusaki (12 May 2008)

Chris, check your inbox


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (12 May 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Chris, check your inbox



Aww come on,.....don't leave us on a "Who Shot JR." type season-ending cliffhanger. :rofl:


----------



## Yrys (12 May 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Aww come on,.....don't leave us on a "Who Shot JR." type season-ending cliffhanger. :rofl:



Or begin the next season right now


----------



## Fusaki (12 May 2008)

I think you guys are going a little too hard on him. 

He's asking a perfectly good question about the wherabouts of a former CF member. It's a noble cause, and I'm willing to help in any way I can.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 May 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> I think you guys are going a little too hard on him.
> 
> He's asking a perfectly good question about the wherabouts of a former CF member. It's a noble cause, and I'm willing to help in any way I can.



I am trying my hardest too....but the guy is hard to find.



dileas

tess


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (12 May 2008)

NFLD Sapper 
is leaving for GAGETOWN on 6-Jun.
I'm still missing  


Hey NFLD Sapper, I have and idea....since you are still missing.   I see you're going to Gagetown in Jun.  Wait until you get there and THEN look for yourself ;D
Good luck


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 May 2008)

Another great Resource;

http://www.unsolvedcanada.ca/index.php

dileas

tess


----------



## Danjanou (12 May 2008)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I once heard a rumour about a guy from the same regiment who dispeared to become a Merc....apperently his dog tags were found in Central America or something....
> 
> Is this the same guy?
> 
> ...




Naah those were mine Tess. I lost them after a weekend bender in Cartagena back around 94 or 95  Or was in San Jose in 99? or Havana in 95? Damn too many entry/exit stamps in my Passport from back in the day 8)


----------



## Redeye (12 May 2008)

This tune wouldn't happen to be about you, would it Danajou?

Student Visas - Corb Lund

They took away our dogtags, they had us grow our hair
They gave us student visas when we were over there
They staged us out of Hondo al este del Salvador
I guess you'd call us Contras but no one calls much no more
There ain't no fun in killin' folk and I don't wanna do no more

My great great rode at Shiloh and Grandpa drove a tank
Daddy was air cavalry, flew choppers in the Nam {Da Nang}
I worked mostly clandestine, the branch I should not say {CIA}
We played with better guns and I could use the extra pay
Did Reagan give the order? Did cocaine pay the bill?
They said we's fightin' communists but it was kinda hard to tell
There ain't no fun in killin' folk and I don't wanna do no more

This was before Blackhawks and RPGs were king
My buddy on the door gun, he never felt a thing
When our Huey caught a rocket and both the pilots killed
And it pitched us over sideways on some Nicaraguan hill
My back felt like it's broken, my legs I could not feel
I kept on shooting communists but it was kind of hard to tell
There ain't no fun in killin' folk and I ain't gonna do no more

I never did heal up right from injuries sustained
Officially in Germany, officially while we trained
I remember all their faces, I dream about them still
I guess we's fightin' communists but it was kinda hard to tell
There ain't no fun in killin' folk, and I don't wanna do no more

I speak the cold logistic that warriors speak so well
Foxtrot tango whiskey alpha golf tango hotel
A soldierly bravado, an unspeakable guilt
That village, it was communist but it was kinda hard to tell
There ain't no fun in killin' folk and I don't wanna do no more
Believe me, I've done plenty boys and I ain't gonna do no more
But of course if they back me in the corner they'll be dead before they hit the floor


----------



## Danjanou (12 May 2008)

I would like to poiint ot for the record that there are no entry/exit stamps for Nicarauga in my Passport (any of them). It's the only Central America country I don't have one or more entry/exit stamps for (Belize x2, Guatmeala x3, Honduras x2(x3?), Panama x2, Costa Rica x1, El Salvador x1).

On the other hand I do have Schnapps and Schnitzel Medal for Germany (verse 4). 8)


----------



## Redeye (12 May 2008)

Last time I was in Nica, I loved the fact that I had to pay $8 for a visa.  I think it was $8 anyhow.  I then got a receipt that said $4.  Corruption is wonderful stuff.  Of course I'm sure that somewhere along the way my residency permit in Costa Rica had wheels greased somehow.


----------



## Danjanou (12 May 2008)

Wandering across some isolated truck stop border corsssing in the mountains coming from Guat to El Salvador it was $20.00 US payable in cash. Funny how a lot of visa fees down there are payable in cash to the guy in charge and no receipt issued. ;D


----------



## GAP (12 May 2008)

. op:


----------



## Rodahn (12 May 2008)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> I would like to poiint *ot   * for the record that there are no entry/exit stamps for Nicarauga in my Passport (any of them). It's the only Central America country I don't have one or more entry/exit stamps for (Belize x2, Guatmeala x3, Honduras x2(x3?), Panama x2, Costa Rica x1, El Salvador x1).
> 
> *On the other hand I do have Schnapps and Schnitzel Medal for Germany* (verse 4). 8)



And still suffering from the effect I see Danjanou.... ;D

cheers 


Eye of Newt


----------



## 1feral1 (12 May 2008)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> Some of my fellow mercenaries.



Good gawd, I will say no more.

But I will watch....

op:


----------



## George Wallace (12 May 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Good gawd, I will say no more.



You don't have to.  He said it all here.


----------



## 1feral1 (12 May 2008)

Too right George 

Thanks for the early morning humour.

Quote from CTM "I was released from the army in 2006 on a 5 (d) because I failed BMQ.

I know that I can re-apply. But, what is the process? I want to get into the Navy, not the army.

What is the process for getting back in?

I failed BMQ because of NAV"
-----------------------


Holey fuck, over!

Another live wire, about to short out. Now he calls himself a merc. Double good gawd!!

Methinks I need some more butter flavoured oil on my popcorn.

This is a hoot


----------



## TCBF (12 May 2008)

- A search of my office turned up no missing persons.  I am in the field tonight, so I will look there.  Hold on a minute - let me look in the hallway....     .... nope, no joy there either, just three Can Water Military and an empty library cart.


----------



## George Wallace (12 May 2008)

Did you tape off the area so that Forensics could examine the "empty" library cart?


----------



## TCBF (12 May 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Did you tape off the area so that Forensics could examine the "empty" library cart?



- It a empty 'cause I already had some of my top people (top, top people, mind you) empty it.  I be waaaaaay ahead of the game this aft.

 ;D


----------



## chris the merc (12 May 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Too right George
> 
> Thanks for the early morning humour.
> 
> ...



Well, it is like this, "You fight for your country! I fight for profit!"

I plan to say this to my BMQ instructor. I even plan to say that i DO NOTHAVE A COUNTRY!!!  ;D


----------



## Harris (12 May 2008)

No Robert Plewes, but I did find Elvis, Amelia Earhart, and Jimmy Hoffa in my basement.  They promised to keep an eye out for me.


----------



## MedTechStudent (12 May 2008)

Wow, I left this thread this afternoon after my little one off comment on it.  Only to come back and see it has become a heated satirical argument and resulted in a verbal warning.

But hey, thats why we all love it here, right?


----------



## Mike Baker (12 May 2008)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> Well, it is like this, "You fight for your country! I fight for profit!"
> 
> I plan to say this to my BMQ instructor. I even plan to say that i DO NOTHAVE A COUNTRY!!!  ;D



:

Baker


----------



## Yrys (12 May 2008)

Harris said:
			
		

> No Robert Plewes, but I did find Elvis, Amelia Earhart, and Jimmy Hoffa in my basement.  They promised to keep an eye out for me.



I had to google her. If she ever give an interview, let me know, would be interested to read it, and pass it to a female friend pilot...


----------



## Harris (12 May 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I had to google her. If she ever give an interview, let me know, would be interested to read it, and pass it to a female friend pilot...



Here's a fan site: http://www.ameliaearhart.com/home.php


----------



## George Wallace (12 May 2008)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> Well, it is like this, "You fight for your country! I fight for profit!"
> 
> I plan to say this to my BMQ instructor. I even plan to say that i DO NOTHAVE A COUNTRY!!!  ;D


 :rofl:

I would say that if you couldn't pass BMQ due to NAV, you aren't much of a "Professional" and more than that, not likely to survive any kind of such employment.  Airsoft doesn't count in the real world.  Posers are fun to toy with before feeding to the sharks.  Radio Chatter is the appropriate place for such silliness.


----------



## TCBF (12 May 2008)

- Amelia? Her Nav was a chronic.


----------



## Fusaki (12 May 2008)

Chris, I've sent you another PM. 

To everyone else here, I think some more respect needs to be shown to this new member on army.ca. He's doing his best and his "lone wolf" attitude would fit well in the army - especially as a sniper. I don't know what happened on his first BMQ, but I'm sure that he left due to circumstances outside of his control. I think we could all learn from what he has to say.


----------



## Celticgirl (12 May 2008)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> Well, it is like this, "You fight for your country! I fight for profit!"
> 
> I plan to say this to my BMQ instructor. I even plan to say that i DO NOTHAVE A COUNTRY!!!  ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (12 May 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Airsoft doesn't count in the real world.  Posers are fun to toy with before feeding to the sharks.  Radio Chatter is the appropriate place for such silliness.



In retrospect, it would be more safe/ TV friendly if wars were fought with CO2 and tiny plastic pellets.  Yes?


----------



## chris the merc (12 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> In retrospect, it would be more safe/ TV friendly if wars were fought with CO2 and tiny plastic pellets.  Yes?



We also need proton packs and ghost traps.


----------



## Fusaki (12 May 2008)

> We also need proton packs and ghost traps.



And PKE meters! ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (12 May 2008)

chris the merc said:
			
		

> Well, it is like this, "You fight for your country! I fight for profit!"
> 
> I plan to say this to my BMQ instructor. I even plan to say that i DO NOTHAVE A COUNTRY!!!  ;D



Without having a dig Mr Merc, I think you are a fantasizer, who's only action has been watching Band of Brothers. Thats obvious.

If you heard a real gunshot, you would crap your pants.

I see your meltdown has commenced.

On that note, enough is enough, and this thread should be locked, unless we are after more intensly cheap entertainment.


----------



## medaid (12 May 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Good gawd, I will say no more.
> 
> But I will watch....
> 
> op:



Wes... quit hogging the popcorn mate!


----------



## 1feral1 (12 May 2008)

Well you got more butter flavoured oil than me!!!


----------



## MedTechStudent (12 May 2008)

Wes thats enough or you won't eat your supper.


----------



## 1feral1 (12 May 2008)

Well here in paradise, its 0845h Tuesday, a long way to go for dinner  ;D


----------



## Shec (12 May 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Without having a dig Mr Merc, I think you are a fantasizer, who's only action has been watching Band of Brothers. Thats obvious.
> 
> If you heard a real gunshot, you would crap your pants.
> 
> ...



Don't push him too hard Wes,  you never know who you are dealing with - he may subscribe to  Soldier of Fortune  magazine


----------



## medaid (12 May 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Well you got more butter flavoured oil than me!!!



Mate, I'll share the oil if you give me more popcorn  ;D



			
				Shec said:
			
		

> Don't push him too hard Wes,  you never know who you are dealing with - he may subscribe to  Soldier of Fortune  magazine



Hey! I read that! I'm almost a purple sash wearing crocninjasniper! Don't mess with me... I know fun-fu!


----------



## MikeL (12 May 2008)

chris the merc, I got a giggle when I searched your email an saw your failed BMQ pic as your facebook picture.  You were also born  May 29th.. and you are 26 years old...  for a Merc you got some sh*tty PERSEC.. I thought you would be pro.... I'm a little dissapointed I must say.

Stop reading the Soldier of Fortune magazines...


----------



## blacktriangle (12 May 2008)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> chris the merc, I got a giggle when I searched your email an saw your failed BMQ pic as your facebook picture.  You were also born  May 29th.. and you are 26 years old...  for a Merc you got some sh*tty PERSEC.. I thought you would be pro.
> 
> Stop reading the Soldier of Fortune magazines...



To add insult to injury, he has no friends.

I almost feel bad now, I'm going to hell...


----------



## Spanky (12 May 2008)

SHHHHH!   :-XHey everyone..... watch the PERSEC and OPSEC issues here.  You know that all those "missing" soldiers are you-know-where taking that special training for you-know-what that will happen you-know-when.


----------



## MikeL (12 May 2008)

Weird.. theres some black helicopters hovering above my house...


----------



## Yrys (12 May 2008)

Maybe Mr. Plewes didn't ask or ask to many times : "Am I Being Detained" ?


----------



## armyvern (12 May 2008)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Weird.. theres some black helicopters hovering above my house...



Hmmm. They arrived a lot faster than my plan called for.


----------



## Old and Tired (12 May 2008)

ArmyVern

They were practicing all day over M-5.  Everything but the fast rope.  I must say they Hover real well.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 May 2008)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Weird.. theres some black helicopters hovering above my house...



Black Helicopter


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 May 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Wes... quit hogging the popcorn mate!





			
				Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Well you got more butter flavoured oil than me!!!



Geez, here some for all







   op:


----------



## 1feral1 (12 May 2008)

Just make sure you double, no triple soak it with the butter flavoured oil sruff, as here in Australia at ALL theatres, no buttered popcorn, and thats one thing I truly miss!!!

Meanwhile can someone top off my CC and ginger please.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (12 May 2008)

Milnet.ca Fun 50 - "Move along folks, just your typical train wreck. Nothing to see. Keep moving. No rubberneckers"


----------

